# ProFTPd Logfiles



## schmidtedv (24. Aug. 2008)

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei, einzelne Optionen und besonders die Logfiles von ProFTPd zu ändern. sofern ich hier aber andere angaben mache und ausserdem versuche, angepasste Logs zu erstellen, wird das von proftpd nicht übernommen...muss ich da noch woanders nachschauen ausser in der proftpd.conf?


```
ServerType standalone
UseIPv6 off
ServerName "Debian"
ServerIdent on "FTP Server ready."
DefaultServer on
DeferWelcome off
DisplayLogin welcome.msg
DisplayFirstChdir .message
MultilineRFC2228 on
ShowSymlinks on
DefaultRoot ~
ListOptions "-l"
DenyFilter \*.*/
Port 21
Umask 022 022
IdentLookups off
UseReverseDNS off
TimeoutLogin 120
TimeoutIdle 600
TimeoutNoTransfer 900
TimeoutStalled 1200
MaxLoginAttempts 3
MaxClients 10
MaxClientsPerHost 2
MaxInstances 30
User proftpd
Group nogroup
AllowOverwrite on
AllowStoreRestart on
AllowRetrieveRestart on
SystemLog /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log
TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/transfer.log
LogFormat default "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"
LogFormat auth "%v [%P] %h %t \"%r\" %s"
LogFormat write "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/access.log WRITE,READ write
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/auth.log AUTH auth
<IfModule mod_tls.c>
TLSEngine off
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_quota.c>
QuotaEngine on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ratio.c>
Ratios on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_delay.c>
DelayEngine on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ctrls.c>
ControlsEngine on
ControlsMaxClients 2
ControlsLog /var/log/proftpd/controls.log
ControlsInterval 5
ControlsSocket /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ctrls_admin.c>
AdminControlsEngine on
</IfModule>
Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf
Include /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf
```
Das transferlog wird IMMER ans xferlog unter /var/log abgelegt, was ich eigentlich ändern wollte und zudem werden die zusätzlichen Logdateien nicht genutzt...

Hatte auch das Problem mit laaangsamem Login und hierfür UseReverseDNS auf off gesetzt, was witzigerweise anfangs keinen Effekt hatte, es in der proftpd.conf zu ändern. Dann hatte ich es in die proftpd_ispconfig.conf eingetragen und es ging.....  Danach, man höre und staune, wieder in die proftpd.conf eingetragen und es geht nun auch so...lol


----------



## schmidtedv (24. Aug. 2008)

Ok, probieren geht über studieren...oder...nicht immer ist das Handbuch ausreichend hilfreich. Ich würde sagen, es steht einiges drin, was so nicht ganz logisch erscheint.


```
ServerType standalone
UseIPv6 off
UseReverseDNS off
ServerName "Debian"
MaxInstances 10
DefaultServer on
MultilineRFC2228 on
Port 21
SystemLog /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log
LogFormat default "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"
LogFormat auth "%v [%P] %h %t \"%r\" %s"
LogFormat write "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"
[COLOR=red]<Global>[/COLOR]
ServerIdent on "FTP Server ready."
IdentLookups off
RequireValidShell off
User proftpd
Group nogroup
Umask 022 022
DefaultRoot ~
ListOptions "-l"
DenyFilter \*.*/
ShowSymlinks on
DeferWelcome off
DisplayLogin welcome.msg
DisplayFirstChdir .message
TimeoutLogin 120
TimeoutIdle 600
TimeoutNoTransfer 600
TimeoutStalled 300
MaxLoginAttempts 3
MaxClients 6
MaxClientsPerHost 2
AllowOverwrite on
AllowStoreRestart on
AllowRetrieveRestart on
TransferLog /var/log/proftpd/[COLOR=green]transfer.log[/COLOR]
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/[COLOR=green]access.log[/COLOR] WRITE,READ write
ExtendedLog /var/log/proftpd/[COLOR=green]auth.log[/COLOR] AUTH auth
[COLOR=red]</Global>[/COLOR]
<IfModule mod_delay.c>
DelayEngine off
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_tls.c>
TLSEngine off
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_quota.c>
QuotaEngine on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ratio.c>
Ratios on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ctrls_admin.c>
AdminControlsEngine on
</IfModule>
<IfModule mod_ctrls.c>
ControlsEngine on
ControlsMaxClients 2
ControlsLog /var/log/proftpd/controls.log
ControlsInterval 5
ControlsSocket /var/run/proftpd/proftpd.sock
</IfModule>
Include /etc/proftpd/modules.conf
Include /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf
```
Man sieht, es gibt einiges was zumindest bei unserem Debian Etch (mittels HowTo) - ISPConfig 2.2.24 in die <Global> - Direktive MUSS, sonst gehts nicht....unter anderem das Transferlog ist definitiv nur in der gesonderten direktive nutzbar...komisch komisch....

Ist das bekoannt oder auf jedem System anders...oder warum fällt sowas niemandem auf?


----------



## Till (24. Aug. 2008)

> Ist das bekoannt oder auf jedem System anders...oder warum fällt sowas niemandem auf?


Um Einstellungen in den vhosts zu überschreiben, müssen die Einträge in Global Tags stehen. Das war aber meines Erachtens nicht immer so, möglicherweise ist das Verhalten der neuesten proftpd releases da anders. Soweit ich mich erinnere habe ich früher auch keine global Tags gebraucht.


----------



## schmidtedv (24. Aug. 2008)

Witzigerweise existieren hierzu selbst auf proftpd.org immernoch unterschiedliche Hinweise und Beispiele...man muss es wohl einfach mehrfach ausprobieren. Jedenfalls ist es mir lieber, es in der proftpd.conf zu haben als es als angepasste Vorlage für die virtuellen Hosts in ISPConfig zu integrieren.


----------

